# Programar lego mindstorm en lenguaje NXC



## ekae2 (May 24, 2010)

Buenas a todos:
Tengo una duda a la hora de hacer la programacion de mi lego. El programa que utilizo es el Bricx command center
y me preguntaba haber si alguien seria capaz de decirme cual seria el programa completo que deberia pasarle al lego

El problema es el siguiente:

Se va a pintar en un suelo blanco con cinta aislante negra una recreacion de varias habitaciones de una casa( como si fuera un plano: cocina, baño....). Lo que mi lego debera de hacer es ir recorriendo la casa entrando en las diferentes habitaciones en un limite de tiempo de 5min aprox.Una vez dentro de cada habitacion lo que tendra que hacer es recorrerla en busca de algun obstaculo (el obstaculo será la pata de una silla puesta a proposito), una vez que lo haya detectado tendra que emitir un sonido y y ir contando los obstaculos que se vaya enkontrando por toda la casa.
Para ello dispongo de un sensor de volumen (para poder llevarlo a la derecha o la izquierda), un final de carrera, un sensor de luz(para el suelo blanco o negro), y un sensor de ultrasonidos.
La estructura completa contará con tres motores A, B, y C para poder hacer que gire.
Si teneis alguna duda o no me he explicado bien no dudeis en preguntar.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## Nkolaz (May 30, 2010)

Amigo disculpa no poder ayudarte pero a mi tambien me interesan los legos mindstorm  porque este año nos inscribiremos en un concurso aca en chile, pero la pregunta es porque tienes esa prueba? es para algun concurso o por que tu la creaste? 

Disculpa no haber ayudado ><


----------



## Kinchov (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola amigo ekae2, se que es medio viejo el tema, sin embargo quieria ver si puedo ayudarte. Por lo que lei tenes el kit de Lego NXT. Ahora lo que no logro entender es a que te queres referir con "programa completo que deberia pasarle al lego"
Una ves que termines de armar el programa en Bcc tienes que descargarlo directamente al Ladrillo, siempre y cuando ya tengas instalado el firmwall en el mismo.
Bueno, no se si lo que dije ayuda de algo, espero que si. Sino cualquier cosa pregunta y con gusto tratare de ayudar! 
Un saludo


----------

